# Moving a gas line when house is on a slab



## Socrmom3 (Jan 18, 2008)

My husband and I are considering purchasing a home that is on a slab. We have never lived on a slab before so we don't understand the limitations. We want to completely redo the kitchen and possibly move the stove from along the outer wall to an island in the center. How difficult is that to do with a slab foundation?


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think it is impossible but it is probably best to talk to a contractor or gas company to see what the laws are.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

To get to the island you are going to cut into the slab. The quickest way is cut a slot/trench from a to b place the line in the trench and fill back with concrete, not fun but doable.


----------



## Socrmom3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> fill back with concrete


Or a concrete patching material, right?


----------

